# Solved: Toshiba Satellite Pro A300 not finding any wireless networks



## SimonE1 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi,

I have a Toshiba Satellite Pro A300 here, running on Windows Vista, and it will not see any wireless networks. The wireless adaptor is enabled and I have checked this several times to make sure. It will connect perfectly if connected with an ethernet cable in the RJ-45 port so this has slightly confused me. I'm sure there must be a simple fix. Also there seems to be no problems with the network drivers installed (No yellow exclaimation marks or anything). Any suggestions welcome.

Thanks in advance

Simon


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I'd update the wireless drivers from the Toshiba site to the latest available.

Let's see this as well.

Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework. For machines with no Internet connection, download this NET Framework 3.5 Full Package on another machine and transfer it with removable media to the problem machine.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## SimonE1 (Sep 21, 2010)

I have run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector and there is no point in me uploading a screenshot. Everything is N/A because it can't find a Network Adapter on the laptop. The drivers seem to be up-to-date. Is there a way to find out what wireless network adaptor there is in the laptop so I can find the right driver? Its only because the Toshiba website has a ridiculous amount of drivers for the laptop.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?

It would be best if you could post a screen shot of Device Manager with the *Network adapters* and *Other devices* sections expanded.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.

Let's see this as well.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You do have the wireless switched on, right? A switch on the lower part of the front I think.


----------



## SimonE1 (Sep 21, 2010)

See below for IPCONFIG report:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Campbell>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Campbell-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mixed
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Personal Area Network
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-03-7A-91-49-88
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) WiFi Link 5100 AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-EA-A6-94-F4
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168C(P)/8111C(P) Family PCI-E
Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-33-50-FA-9F
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{D57591FE-6CF5-41D1-8816-9B881456F
DF1}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{E5A271D3-2616-4086-AE71-DB1B62F17
235}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Campbell>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Try uninstalling the wireless adapter and rebooting, see if after Windows re-initializes it that it behaves.


----------



## SimonE1 (Sep 21, 2010)

Am I reinstalling or uninstalling? I'm just confused as to how _uninstalling _the wireless adapter will solve the problem. Sorry for acting dumb


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You're uninstalling it in Device Manager. When you reboot, Windows will find the "new" hardware and search for the drivers and reinstall them.


----------



## SimonE1 (Sep 21, 2010)

And thats the Intel WiFi one, right?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Correct.


----------



## SimonE1 (Sep 21, 2010)

Well John, that has sorted it. Thanks so much for that. I knew it would be bloody simple. Feel like a bit of an idiot now. lol. Thanks again


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, you shouldn't have to do that, but I'm glad it fixed it.  I was running out of ideas, so you're lucky.


----------

